# mf 230 gas wont start



## bert777 (May 14, 2011)

This tractor was running ok but then sat for 2 years. I replaced the plugs, oil, coolant,battery, oil filter. It cranks over ok but wont start. Sounds like its not getting fuel or the carb might need rebuild kit ??


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like the fuel tank, fuel bowl filter and the carb itself needs a good cleaning! Have you cleaned the points and checked for spark at the plugs?

This is where I buy my parts:

http://steinertractor.resultspage.com/search?w=MF230 carburator

Ebay might be cheaper but I like dealing with a real company for parts.
Best to you!

SD


----------

